# Abandoned coastal vessel, New York.



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

Hi. This is my first post here, and it's about a ship which has vexed me for 2 years now. Among various derelict yachts and barges in College Point, Queens, New York, lies this vessel which has been puzzling me since i laid eyes on it; I was initially content to believe it was a trawler, but they don't seem to often have aft superstructures. 

I'm very much a newbie at all of this (trains are more my thing) but, again, I'd like this small-scale mystery to be put to bed. My assumption is that this is either a coastal freighter or trawler which operated around NYC; I would love any further, concrete information. Thank you.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Connie4800 said:


> Hi. This is my first post here, and it's about a ship which has vexed me for 2 years now. Among various derelict yachts and barges in College Point, Queens, New York, lies this vessel which has been puzzling me since i laid eyes on it; I was initially content to believe it was a trawler, but they don't seem to often have aft superstructures.
> 
> I'm very much a newbie at all of this (trains are more my thing) but, again, I'd like this small-scale mystery to be put to bed. My assumption is that this is either a coastal freighter or trawler which operated around NYC; I would love any further, concrete information. Thank you.


Hi Connie the vessel in your picture looks very much like a Japanese or maybe Taiwanese squid boat what gives it away is the two lines from fwd to aft masts where they would hang the powerful lights to attract the squid I hope I'm right seenlots all round the world regards tony


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Connie the vessel in your picture looks very much like a Japanese or maybe Taiwanese squid boat what gives it away is the two lines from fwd to aft masts where they would hang the powerful lights to attract the squid I hope I'm right seenlots all round the world regards tony





Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Connie the vessel in your picture looks very much like a Japanese or maybe Taiwanese squid boat what gives it away is the two lines from fwd to aft masts where they would hang the powerful lights to attract the squid I hope I'm right seenlots all round the world regards tony


I thought that too Tony,seen enough of them in South African ports.sneaked onboard one of them in Cape Town to release a tethered dog which I,m sure was part of their onboard rations when out at sea, you should have seen him scarper up the quay when released.


----------



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

Irrelevant and mildly racist anecdotes aside, that doesn't really explain the aft location of the superstructure; nor the large A-frame derrick in the back.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> I thought that too Tony,seen enough of them in South African ports.sneaked onboard one of them in Cape Town to release a tethered dog which I,m sure was part of their onboard rations when out at sea, you should have seen him scarper up the quay when released.


Hi Chris you're right there was a lot of Taiwan flaged ships in Cape Town layer up these ships used to rape the oceans anyway mate you OK tony by the way what is this Connie person on about?


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Connie4800 said:


> Irrelevant and mildly racist anecdotes aside, that doesn't really explain the aft location of the superstructure; nor the large A-frame derrick in the back.


My friend you are asking for help and you come out with this drivill what is racist about a ship I'm trying to help you in your quest I have been at sea for 47 years and I think I know what I'm talking about


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Connie,

I apologize for the misguided comment of my fellow member. It was an attempt at "ribald humour" which is a "current" on the site.

The aft columns/structure could be for hauling nets. Also the small size suggests a coastal trawler. What you may have missed is that the aft deck (poop) is underwater, so, it appears, the supestructure is "all aft".

I am betting on a net fisher vessel. However, I am a merchant liner man and have no particular knowledge regarding fishing boats. Without any distinguishing marks, it is hard to come up with a solution. Maybe the dock authority/manager could come up with a registry, arrest warrant etc. to put your qualms to rest!

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

Thank you. The funny thing is this boat, at least, appears to have been stored at some point - It's parked within an active marina, for one, and if you'll notice the windows have been boarded up. I'll try contacting the Marina.


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

Contact the "Woke Police", they probably won't be able to help, but at least you'll be among friends.


----------



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

Touch grass.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Connie4800 said:


> Irrelevant and mildly racist anecdotes aside, that doesn't really explain the aft location of the superstructure; nor the large A-frame derrick in the back.


F.Y.I. "karen" I was merely explaining my knowledge of the boat having being in close proximity/onboard one if indeed I am correct about it being a squid boat. Another non racist fact is that the fishermen onboard these vessels did take dogs out with them and it was common knowledge what became of them.As I was replying to Tony kindly keep your racist accusations zipped up.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

makko said:


> Hi Connie,
> 
> I apologize for the misguided comment of my fellow member. It was an attempt at "ribald humour" which is a "current" on the site.
> 
> ...


Don't go apologising for me Dave,my reply was to Tony who thankfully says it as it is.Enough of this woke nonsense.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Don't go apologising for me Dave,my reply was to Tony who thankfully says it as it is.Enough of this woke nonsense.


Good on you Chris nice to know that friends stick together you included dave 👍 we found one of these squid boats adrift in the Indian ocean the boat was empty no one on board I was on a anchor handlers at the time we towed it to Colombo to get to the point the boat was exactly like the one in the Connie picture there is nothing and I mean nothing racist about a 🐙 boat before I go this has the same stench of a certain CM if you get my drift all the best my friends 😀 tony


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Connie4800 said:


> Touch grass.


Is that vernacular for drop dead?


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Is that vernacular for drop dead?


Chris did you read my post as for the grass thing is just as bad as the racist thing is this person just out to rumble us or could it be CM in an other disguise 🥸 your mate tony


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Chris did you read my post as for the grass thing is just as bad as the racist thing is this person just out to rumble us or could it be CM in an other disguise 🥸 your mate tony


Yep Tony been following the conversation, like you don't understand how it turned out as being racist? But the world and its inhabitants are becoming stranger by the minute.I love a good "chinkie" takeaway by the way  .


----------



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

touch grass means go outside and touch grass, you know, spend time away from the computer?

either way i'm confused as how you've turned a discussion about a ship into screaming about buzzwords but alright. i'm sure there's taiwanese squidders raping the waters of flushing bay


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

I expect its because you seem to be a very unpleasant individual.


----------



## Connie4800 (9 mo ago)

as it turns out people usually think it's odd when you start ranting about dog rations outside of insane internet fourms


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

So Connie,
Can you possibly get an image of the stern? Where she hailed from could be a big help. Also look at both sides of the bow and around the stern. Usually the name and hailing port were welded onto the hull and subsequently painted over with a new owner. She was probably originally a fishing boat and perhaps was being converted into a cargo carrier for the Caribbean islands? Looking at Googl maps I can see where she’s at. Pretty close to dry land.Perhaps ask around the neighborhood if you can catch people outside there homes. Knocking on doors is not a good thing to do these days. Maybe the US Coast Guard could give you an answer? The New York Harbor pilots association could identify it?
One other thing. Is this the boat that’s pretty close to 119 th street?
On Google maps I notice that #28-02 street address has a couple of running lights above the properties edge. Maybe you could try and contact them. The town could probably tell you who lives there. They may be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Good on you Chris nice to know that friends stick together you included dave 👍 we found one of these squid boats adrift in the Indian ocean the boat was empty no one on board I was on a anchor handlers at the time we towed it to Colombo to get to the point the boat was exactly like the one in the Connie picture there is nothing and I mean nothing racist about a 🐙 boat before I go this has the same stench of a certain CM if you get my drift all the best my friends 😀 tony


It has got the look of one of those squid boats but they usually have a lot longer accommodation than that - they have pretty big crews, I think.


Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Good on you Chris nice to know that friends stick together you included dave 👍 we found one of these squid boats adrift in the Indian ocean the boat was empty no one on board I was on a anchor handlers at the time we towed it to Colombo to get to the point the boat was exactly like the one in the Connie picture there is nothing and I mean nothing racist about a 🐙 boat before I go this has the same stench of a certain CM if you get my drift all the best my friends 😀 tony


She does have the look of a squid boat, especially with those lines for the lights but it also looks like it could be a stern trawler, wonder if they have combination vessels? Small point, the squid boats I've seen usually have a lot more accommodation because they have pretty big crews.

Doesn't look to be in very good nick - it's sunk for some reason and a lot of gear seems to have disappeared, not to mention the name. Don't want be accused of "racial profiling" but these boats sometimes don't worry to much about seaworthiness and they do tend to fish where they're not supposed to, could she have been arrested?

Re the "Marie Celeste" in the Indian Ocean, a lot of people don't realise that squid and octopus are super intelligent animals. The only reason they haven't taken over the world is that they don't live long enough to get organised. I won't eat calamari because I feel it would be like eating Stephen Hawking (not to mention that it's also foreign muck). It's possible that they picked up one of those giant squids and it sucked all the crew up and hopped back into the sea. Just saying like.

John T

PS They did used to reckon that the Japanese squid boats and trawlers used to give criminals the option of gaol or working on a fishing boat, but that could be an urban myth - some of those yarns that used to get spread around, sheeesh!!

John T


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

Squid have been known to do that.
Incidentally the best Squid (known as Chokka around here) reportedly comes from the waters around our Coast. This is hearsay as most of it is exported, and we have to be content with that foreign muck, which now you mention it does taste a bit Astro-phycisisty. I could have spelt that wrong.
Absolutely no slur intended to Calamari, Japanese Seamen or chaps in wheelchairs.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

barry john macauley said:


> Squid have been known to do that.
> Incidentally the best Squid (known as Chokka around here) reportedly comes from the waters around our Coast. This is hearsay as most of it is exported, and we have to be content with that foreign muck, which now you mention it does taste a bit Astro-phycisisty. I could have spelt that wrong.
> Absolutely no slur intended to Calamari, Japanese Seamen or chaps in wheelchairs.


Ha ha. All present and politically correct, Barry.

John T


----------

